# Lets all give Obama a grade



## Aznative (Apr 6, 2009)

Please goto the link below and give Obama the grade he deserves:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/29493093/
Thanks


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

hahahaha, I contributed to the 43% he is at now for an F :lol:


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I gave him the B he deserves!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That has to be a record for the short time he has been in office. 43% give him an F and 14% give him a D. Ya, he is a real gem.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

he got a big fat F from me


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

2,460,422 votes and 57% failing or near failing. Must be a skewed poll. dd:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

They did not have a f- so i had to just go f.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KurtR said:


> They did not have a f- so i had to just go f.


Same here. Iran might give him an A.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll break it down by tests

Economy- F
has not lived up to campaign promises and is starting to look like another tax and spend liberal. Gave the lending industry a slap on the wrist but during his campaign promised big reform.

Foreign Policy- B
this grade is high because the curve has been set so low. It is good to reach out to the rest of the world like he has. It is not good to kiss everyone's *** and be so apologetic when we have been protecting the world.

Military- A
one campaign promise I am glad he broke. We are not jumping ship in Iraq instead we will leave when the time is right. Beefing up in afghanistan and pakistan, where the terrorists are. Continuing Rumsfeld's plan of a smaller more effective military with greater urban and special ops capabilities.

Domestic Policy (guns)- D
All he has done is sold a lot of guns and ammo. No doubt some of the revenues will end up in the wallets of pro-gun lobbyists and eventually candidates. He needs to let the mexifornia mafia in DC know who the boss is. He has shown no bi-partisanship either, another campaign promise.

Overall I gave him a D. He has not been the great uniter in DC, in fact he has not even taken over clear leadership of his own party or for that matter cabinet (holder's gun views) and he has not delivered any "change". He missed a window of opportunity as big as the grand canyon with the economic stimulus.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

D nuff said


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

doublereed said:


> I gave him the B he deserves!










for killing innocent children?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the poll has been shut down


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

TK33 said:


> I think the poll has been shut down


well ya, they can't make obama look bad


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunter121390 said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the poll has been shut down
> ...


Damn the liberal media. :lol: They don't want their savior to look bad.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

F and when we get hit by a terrorist attack F-


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> F and when we get hit by a terrorist attack F-


nah when that happens its time for a revolution


----------

